# boot camp ,Pb



## mchl (19 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour 
sur un imac fin 2013 osx sierra fusion drive 1 To ,8Go de ram  ,l'assistant boot camp ne propose pas de créer une partition pour windows il passe directement au choix de l'iso win 10.Naturellement l'installation n'aboutit pas
merci de m'aider à régler ce pb
cordialement


----------



## Locke (19 Octobre 2016)

Ton disque dur interne n'est pas partitionné ?

En attendant, depuis le Terminal, tu fais un Copier/Coller de...

```
diskutil list
```
...en validant par Entrée, puis de...

```
diskutil cs list
```
...en validant par Entrée, en donnant à chaque fois le résultat. Pour ce faire, dans ta réponse tu fais un clic sur la petite icône carrée avec un signe plus, tu sélectionnes Code et tu auras une fenêtre contextuelle.

Nul doute que *jeanjd63* et *macomaniac* y verront plus clair.


----------



## mchl (19 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour
non il n'est pas partitionné 
Macomaniac m'aidé ce jour à remettre le fusion drive en état d'origine
2:          Apple_CoreStorage Internal Drive          121.0 GB   disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3


/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1

   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Internal Drive          999.3 GB   disk1s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.1 MB   disk1s3


/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            Macintosh HD           +1.1 TB     disk2

                                Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2

                                A59AE503-8F14-47C8-A92D-F55454AC0B84

                                Unencrypted Fusion Drive


/dev/disk3 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk3

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS Time Machine            999.9 GB   disk3s2


IMac-2:~ michel$ 
pour la deuxièmme commande impossible de copier il m'indique forcer à quitter 
je vais réessayer après un redémarrage


----------



## mchl (19 Octobre 2016)

p.p1 {margin: 0.0px 0.0px 0.0px 0.0px; font: 11.0px Menlo; color: #000000; background-color: #ffffff} p.p2 {margin: 0.0px 0.0px 0.0px 0.0px; font: 11.0px Menlo; color: #000000; background-color: #ffffff; min-height: 13.0px} span.s1 {font-variant-ligatures: no-common-ligatures}

ast login: Wed Oct 19 18:44:41 on console

IMac-2:~ michel$ diskutil cs list

CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)

|

+-- Logical Volume Group 944A3CE8-3FFA-44D6-9594-A20613C6F437

    =========================================================

    Name:         Internal Drive

    Status:       Online

    Size:         1120333864960 B (1.1 TB)

    Free Space:   131072 B (131.1 KB)

    |

    +-< Physical Volume 2929A6AE-111B-460D-B58C-B80429DABDA9

    |   ----------------------------------------------------

    |   Index:    0

    |   Disk:     disk0s2

    |   Status:   Online

    |   Size:     120988852224 B (121.0 GB)

    |

    +-< Physical Volume C64C0B47-1671-44E7-95E6-D18151DB0F1C

    |   ----------------------------------------------------

    |   Index:    1

    |   Disk:     disk1s2

    |   Status:   Online

    |   Size:     999345012736 B (999.3 GB)

    |

    +-> Logical Volume Family ABD0F4B5-2BFB-4A7C-B6D1-CDA4E0884550

        ----------------------------------------------------------

        Encryption Type:         None

        |

        +-> Logical Volume A59AE503-8F14-47C8-A92D-F55454AC0B84

            ---------------------------------------------------

            Disk:                  disk2

            Status:                Online

            Size (Total):          1114478477312 B (1.1 TB)

            Revertible:            No

            LV Name:               Macintosh HD

            Volume Name:           Macintosh HD

            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS

            LVG Type:              Fusion, Sparse

IMac-2:~ michel$


----------



## macomaniac (19 Octobre 2016)

*mchl*

Pourtant le partitionnement actuel est absolument régulier et ne devrait poser aucun problème à l'«Assistant BootCamp».

Je te suggère de re-démarrer en mode *Recovery* par *⌘R* et de faire :

- un _S.O.S._ sur le volume *Macintosh HD* (une fois de plus)
- un _S.O.S._ sur le disque physique du *SSD* *121 Go*
- un _S.O.S._ sur le disque physique du *HDD* *1 To*​
Ainsi tu auras fait toutes les réparations logiques voulues. Et peut-être simplement le re-démarrage aura-t-il réglé la question ?

=> re-essaye avec l'«Assistant BootCamp».


----------



## mchl (19 Octobre 2016)

Ok je fais cela


----------



## mchl (19 Octobre 2016)

Re 
j'ai effectué les opérations demandées ,mais pas de changement ,ne propose pas de créer une partition pour installer windows


----------



## mchl (20 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour
pb résolu en réinstallant osx sierra  par dessus  l'ancienne install
 Boot camp fonctionne correctement


----------



## macomaniac (20 Octobre 2016)

*mchl*

On ne saura pas « pourquoi » l'«Assistant BootCamp» bloquait > ni « pourquoi » la ré-installation l'a débloqué.

Toujours est-il que ça marche  

Ainsi tu pourras installer «Windows» dans la partition *BOOTCAMP* > puis supprimer *BOOTCAMP* quand tu seras fatigué de «Windows» > demander de l'aide pour récupérer l'espace libre au volume du Fusion Drive > constater l'échec de l'«Assistant BootCamp» > ré-installer... [tu connais l'histoire de Sisyphe ?] --


----------



## mchl (20 Octobre 2016)

re 
bonjour macomaniac
oui çà fonctionne  je suis en cours d'installation de windows 10
si par la suite je souhaite le supprimer ,il, y a juste à supprimer à l'aide de boot camp ou faut il il reconstruire le fusion drive avec la commande du terminal que tu m'as indiqué ?


----------



## macomaniac (20 Octobre 2016)

Il faut normalement passer par l'«Assistant BootCamp» pour supprimer la partition *BOOTCAMP* parce que le logiciel est programmé pour récupérer l'espace libéré au volume de l'OS. Sauf qu'il lui arrive de planter plus souvent qu'à l'ordinaire lorsqu'un format *CoreStorage* existe sur la partition bénéficiaire et de... planter là l'utilisateur avec de l'espace libre non récupéré.

C'est alors que le recours aux commandes du «Terminal» s'impose (sur le modèle de celles que je t'avais passées).


----------



## mchl (20 Octobre 2016)

Ok merci j'ai bien compris 
Bonne journée


----------

